
I doomed mankind with a free text editor - 0x7fffffff
https://medium.com/@mortenjust/i-doomed-mankind-with-a-free-text-editor-ba6003319681#.lcckarats
======
0x7fffffff
The associate GitHub project: [https://github.com/mortenjust/cleartext-
mac](https://github.com/mortenjust/cleartext-mac)

